# Need 2017 Rogue Tailgate Camera Connector Cable



## linkgtaylor (Jan 20, 2019)

Greetings. I just bought a used 2017 Rogue. Nice car but it came with the backup camera unusable as a cable is missing. For some reason, I'm not seeing that cable for sale online. Can you help me locate it?


----------



## linkgtaylor (Jan 20, 2019)




----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Call a dealer get the part number, and then research an equivalent. Be good to know which wire(s) is missing (broken?)


----------



## linkgtaylor (Jan 20, 2019)

I did find the part details. But the local dealer don't have it and the ones listed on eBay don't have the cable, only the camera.


----------



## linkgtaylor (Jan 20, 2019)

Part is Nissan Rogue Park Assist Camera 284429TB0B VCB-N278


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Near as I can find that is the part number for the camera itself. Prices for it are crazy considering you can buy a backup camera for under $15 with good resolution and night vision.
Does the camera come with a cable or does a cable plug into it? My guess is if you order a cheapo camera off ebay, it will come with a signal wire, and the wiring to tap into your reverse lights to power the camera. Otherwise, if you ask one of the sellers they can probably just sell you wiring
When you say a cable is missing, how do you know this? and if so which cable? Have you taken the rear hatch apart to check on the wiring?


----------



## linkgtaylor (Jan 20, 2019)

Yup. I took the rear hatch a part and saw the missing link. I have also asked alot of sellers and to my surprise they don't have it. I'm trying to connect with a junkyard that may have it but they don't open on weekends.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

The above video shows one of the inexpensive cameras off ebay and the wiring it comes with. Maybe this can help you identify what is missing. Maybe if you post a picture, it might be easier to figure out. Junkyard route is good thinking.


----------



## linkgtaylor (Jan 20, 2019)

I took a pic. See https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B_3NDm2WQLVaeVdMb3NjZ2l0SzJGWnlOX2J2Q2dFWWFRcXVj/view?usp=drivesdk


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

https://oem.nissanpartsdirect.com/2...n_r-electrical-electrical_components-3650155/

The part you need is 3, but the price is crazy. If you can find a used one that would be much less expensive. 

28442-9TB3B or 4B is the part number.

The nissan mark up on that bit of 10'' wiring is insane. Some places list oe price as over $700. Do you know how it came to be missing?


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Here is a thought. Looking at a listing for one for a 2014 to 2016 from China

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/YAO...Camera-For-Nissan-Rogue-2014/32880714743.html

I notice it uses the same 6 pin connector as on yours. Makes me wonder if something like this would work

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/for-NS-Rogue-14-16-Rear_60715768256.html

You would have to contact them for the price, but I bet its under $100 with shipping. 
Might be worth expanding your search for a used one, to see if one from one of the higher trim specs from 2014 to 2016 might be available. You can usually return parts if they don't fit. Good luck. Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Last thought-- If you can get a look at another 2017, and can check the wiring colors and positions in the connector, you could either make the loom yourself with two 6 pin Nissan connectors, or any auto electric place could make you one. Parts required would be well under $20. Compared to paying over $500 US this would be worth exploring
For new models such as yours, the price of this is crazy high because the only people who would need it would be those who have had an accident in the rear, and insurance would be paying. Sadly this is one of the reasons insurance is so expensive-- parts and repair costs are through the roof


----------

